
Doerr and Moritz Stir VCs in One-On-One Showdown - getp
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121025688414577219.html?mod=SmallBusinessMain_feature_articles&mod=WSJBlog
======
getp
"If you look at Bezos, or [Netscape Communications Corp. founder Marc]
Andreessen, [Yahoo Inc. co-founder] David Filo, the founders of Google, they
all seem to be white, male, nerds who've dropped out of Harvard or Stanford
and they absolutely have no social life. So when I see that pattern coming in
-- which was true of Google -- it was very easy to decide to invest." (John
Doerr)

